
SpamGourmet Is Shutting Down - brigham
https://bbs.spamgourmet.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=1785
======
greenyoda
I've been a happy user of SpamGourmet for many years. Can anyone recommend an
alternative service for anonymous, disposable e-mail addresses?

